# Knaus Ski Ti



## ronecc (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi All.
Well our new van has arrived at the dealers from Germany. Now it has to be fitted with Tracker, alarm and cycle rack. Having ordered it back in October last year, it has been a terrible wait. We are due to collect it on the 22nd March. Also, we are still in the process of re-buying all the bits we sold when we got rid of our last van in 2004. I hope this one lasts longer than the 12 months of that one.
It is a Knaus Sky Ti 650MF. It has the extra L seating on the near side and side window behind drivers seat. We are going to concentrate on the UK this year, then maybe start on Europe in 2013. Now we are retired we can spend more time away instead of rushed trips on days off.


----------



## robbiec0 (Mar 13, 2012)

We are in the same boat. Ordered a Dethleffs Sunlight way back on 3rd December last year. We are told it will be with the dealer on 23/04/1012, at which point extras have to be fitted. Hope to get it in time for Mayday bank hloiday.


----------



## ronecc (Mar 13, 2012)

robbiec0 said:


> We are in the same boat. Ordered a Dethleffs Sunlight way back on 3rd December last year. We are told it will be with the dealer on 23/04/1012, at which point extras have to be fitted. Hope to get it in time for Mayday bank holiday.



Good Luck when it arrives. Seems a lifetime waiting. Are you new to the game, or just upgrading?


----------



## veedubmatt (Mar 13, 2012)

nice van i will have somthing that nice one day


----------



## ronecc (Mar 13, 2012)

veedubmatt said:


> nice van i will have somthing that nice one day



Hi, thanks. I am sure you will. I have hired, built my own, and bought a load of brand new rubbish before. I am sure this will be the best. You have to save for what you want, but you get there eventually. I have had 62 years of practice, and decided it's worth nothing in the bank, so enjoy what you have.


----------



## robbiec0 (Mar 13, 2012)

ronecc said:


> Good Luck when it arrives. Seems a lifetime waiting. Are you new to the game, or just upgrading?



Got our 1st camper in 1987. Got the bug and had various since then, improving each time.


----------



## ronecc (Mar 15, 2012)

robbiec0 said:


> Got our 1st camper in 1987. Got the bug and had various since then, improving each time.



Yes, it takes time to sort out what you really need in a motorhome. When you finally get there, things have changed, so you have to re-think. I think we have now ordered the right one Keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## novice1968 (Mar 15, 2012)

Very nice, many happy motorhoming


----------



## ellisboy (Mar 15, 2012)

:wave: nice looking van.


----------



## ronecc (Jun 1, 2012)

The van arrived at the end of March. After a couple of shakedown trips here in the Dales, we went off to Scotland for three weeks. The Outer Hebrides were great. Shorts and T shirts weather. Wild camped on Harris, Lewis and back on the mainland in a couple of places. We did use a few sites as well. The van ran OK with just a couple of initial problems that the warranty should sort out. My main concern was the slight amount of, what feels like, free play in the steering wheel. The steering tends to wander a bit and I find I am forever correcting it to bring back in line. Do any of you find that the Fiat Ducato does that? Three Fiat dealers tell me the steering is OK.
Here are a couple of photos of the hol's.


----------



## David & Ann (Jun 1, 2012)

At a guess. The tracking could be out of line or tyre pressure incorrect. (that is if the MH is pulling to either the right or left.) Perhaps someone will come along and advice you more precisely.


----------



## ronecc (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi Dave. Yes, the steering wheel was offset about 1" to the left. I eventually got a dealer to track it, to straighten it up. They do not really want to do it under warranty because it could have been curbed. Bit of a pain when it has been like that from new. The wheel is now straight, but there is still a bit of free play in the steering wheel.
Without trying to get a drive in another motorhome I was wondering whether other Ducato owners have what feels like a steering wheel that is not positive like a car wheel is. The tyre pressures are 70psi as it states they should be, on a sticker on the door pillar.


----------



## David & Ann (Jun 1, 2012)

ronecc said:


> Hi Dave. Yes, the steering wheel was offset about 1" to the left. I eventually got a dealer to track it, to straighten it up. They do not really want to do it under warranty because it could have been curbed. Bit of a pain when it has been like that from new. The wheel is now straight, but there is still a bit of free play in the steering wheel.
> Without trying to get a drive in another motorhome I was wondering whether other Ducato owners have what feels like a steering wheel that is not positive like a car wheel is. The tyre pressures are 70psi as it states they should be, on a sticker on the door pillar.



70 psi is correct. I usually have mine at 73 psi when fully loaded for a trip. If there is still play on your steering, it possibly could be the ball joint of the pull and push rod is faulty. (Only if the steering box is okay) Though new, it is posssible a dud was built in at time of manufacture. The warranty should cover all cost, if your MH is within the warranty. I personally would not pay if the error lay with the manufacturer. Take it back and have them check your MH out. Don't let them of the hook, or it may turn out costly for you at a later date. Make them do a test drive and get them to tell you why there is play on the steering. After all, they are the professionals.


----------



## ronecc (Jun 1, 2012)

We are off to Wales next week, so will give it a good workout on the lanes. If it still worries me I will get it back to them. Trouble is, when they go on a five or ten minute test drive around towns, it does not feel so bad. You have to travel for a while, without other traffic and stop start etc; then you feel it. We'll see what happens, at least the problem is logged for future reference.


----------



## 2cv (Jun 6, 2012)

That certainly looks to be a lovely motorhome.
My daughter has a Fiat 500, which is a great little car, but is marred by the truly appaling attitude of Fiat in dealing with any warranty issues.
Because of their poor after sales service I've just bought a Renault based motorhome, avoiding anything Fiat. I really hope that you get better warranty service from them.


----------



## ronecc (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi 2cv.
I have to say, that I had a quick response from Fiat Camper Assist, after I emailed them asking what I could do about the problem. First I received an email by return asking me to nominate a dealership I preferred to use, and they could deal with. After my email in return to theirs, stating that I had got the steering sorted as far as the wheel offset was concerned, I received a phone call, again, from Fiat, in Italy I would think, judging by the accent, asking me whether I wanted to escalate the claim with the dealership. I said, not at the moment, and to just make sure that my problems were logged. They replied that if I have further trouble, do not hesitate to contact them. Sounds good in theory, I will wait and see what happens in practice, should the event occur. 
Good luck with your Renault.


----------



## 2cv (Jun 6, 2012)

Im glad to hear that they seem to be honouring their warranty. It could be that vans are dealt with by an entirely different department to cars.
I hope that I don't get too much chance to experience Renaults warranty performance. I can't collect the van till October, can't wait for the day.


----------



## ronecc (Jun 7, 2012)

Good luck with the van when you eventually get it. I waited six months for this one. When something is wrong with it, it feels so much worse as expectations have been built up over that time. Is it a Bentley you have ordered, with that length of wait?


----------



## 2cv (Jun 8, 2012)

Good guess. It is a Bentley and I really like it. It already exists but due to various commitments I can't get it till October. Very frustrating but there will be lots of winter wilding this year. Hope to follow in your tracks to the Hebredes.
Good luck with the steering, your van looks really nice.


----------

